# Sticky  safe handling & release procedures for muskies by ShutUpNFish



## misfit

Proper handling and releasing of muskies is pretty much like fishing for them in itself. Over time and through hands on experiences, you will develop an effective routine which will suit you fine. The one best thing I read above was that everyone needs to have a common respect and care for the fish that they plan on releasing. If you do that, you WILL make efforts to do what is right in proper fish handling including reading, acquiring the proper tools and finally applying what you've collected....knowledge and gear alike. It is pretty simple really...have the attitude that you want to keep that fish out of it is environment for as little time as possible ensuring it's safety as well as your own. Develop a routine that is both effective and comfortable for you. Below, I share my own personal routine that I thoroughly go through with each new person that fishes with me.

1. Always TRY to fish with at least one partner. At least make every effort possible to fish with somebody if you can. If you fish alone, good luck! Educate any passengers prior to fishing so that they know and understand what you expect beforehand. Trying to go over it while scrambling around with a fish, may turn into disaster for you.

2. Make every effort to purchase or acquire the best quality fish handling equipment. Here is what I use
- a long set of needle nose pliers (mine are 16 long)
- heavy duty, long handled bolt cutters 
- Boga Grip - modified with 18" handle.
- a quality, rubber dipped landing net
- regular needle nose pliers
- tape measure 

THE ROUTINE:
1. After bringing a fish to the boat, be sure the fish is well played out before attempting to net or Boga the fish. (I once had a 42" muskie, that was still green, swim so hard through the net and got wedged in the net half way through! I had to cut my net and Im sure it was not good for the fish). Lesson learned!

2. When captured (whether with net or Boga), keep the fish in the water until your partner gets what you need ready. Typically bolt cutters or pliers at this point. There is no need to pull a fish into the boat while it still has a lure attached to it. (One of the things I cannot stand to see is when guys hold up fish for a picture while the lure is still attacheda sure way to learn an unfortunate lesson and a terrible example for novices to see!)

3. At this time, one person just needs to keep a little pressure on the leader/line so that the other person can cut away the hooks with the bolt cutters while the fish is still hanging over the side and body still in the water. If the fish is lightly hooked, gently pry out the hooks with the long nose pliers. 

4. Once the lure is free, lift the fish out of the water by supporting its weight near the belly. If you gill the fish, be sure to slide your fingers between the gills and outer gill plate or just use the Boga. Again, remember to support the fishes weight with your other hand!

5. Take a quick measurement and Photo and back to the water as quickly as possible.

6. The process of releasing a fish is certainly debatableagain, do what works best for you. I have found that as long as I lay the fish into the water and support it upright, it generally takes off fine. However, some fish need a little help so gently, I MEAN GENTLY, rocking it back and forth will help. Every once in awhile, I will let the fish go on its own to see if it will balance upright on by itself. If the fish does this, it is typically good to go in a few seconds.

7. Finally, it is always gratifying when a ski gives you the splash salute! Ive had a few of these and I love every one!

A Couple Quick Notes:

Believe it or not once you have developed a solid routine, 1 through 5 in the routine should only take less than a minute and I mean that literally. Just sit there and focus on your watch until a minute goes by and you will get a true sense of how long it should take.

I know that the use of a Boga Grip type tool is debatable and sometimes controversial. I personally and simply look at it like this. We are impaling fish with 5, 6 & 7 O hookswhat can possibly be worse? Have you ever seen a muskie roll in the net literally 50 times in 5 seconds? My own safety and the safety of my passengers are slightly more important than the safety of the fish I catch. Im sorry if that offends anyone, but its the way it is! If folks feel the other way around, and believe it or not, there are some fishermen out there that do; Maybe they should consider not fishing at all. Simply mere observation.

I felt the need to mention that not every fish we catch enters the boat either. In fact, most fish NEVER leave the water. If the fish is smaller and the catcher does not want a picture, the hooks are removed and the fish immediately released.

If I missed anything, please feel free to add anything that works for you!

HOPE THIS HELPS!! Good Luck out there on the water and be safe!


----------

